# Receptacle next to panel



## jeffvdm (Mar 13, 2012)

In most homes I've noticed that there is always a receptacle right next to the electrical panel and is usually the only thing on that circuit. 
Why is this?
And is there any reason you couldn't add additional items to that circuit, for instance, if you were finishing the basement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

It is there so the builder can get electricity turned on to the house so the workers can have power. I'm not sure if I'm saying that correctly but at least one circuit is needed before power can be applied and it's probably a GFI.

And yes, you can add to it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Code for a basement calls for at least one outlet. So that's a cheap way with little wiring needed to add one close to the panel.
In my area we have to have basement outlets on a GFI. Just replace the outlet you have now with a GFI and add on to it on the load side of the outlet.
If there's going to be bedrooms down there we have to use a Arc Fault breaker.


----------



## jeffvdm (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for your responses, makes sense.

So by adding additional outlets to the load side of this GFI receptacle, they will all be disabled if the GFI trips?

Currently there is a small freezer plugged into this receptacle. If I continue this circuit to other new outlets, can this freezer still be plugged into the circuit?

There will be no bedroom in the basement.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You can use the freezer on this circuit.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Code for a basement calls for at least one outlet. So that's a cheap way with little wiring needed to add one close to the panel.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

zappa said:


> It is there so the builder can get electricity turned on to the house so the workers can have power. I'm not sure if I'm saying that correctly but at least one circuit is needed before power can be applied.......


This is not at all true, at least in any area I have heard of. 
I have seen and had plenty of panels and services energized with nothing on them.

It is there simply to satisfy the basement receptacle requirement, like Joe said.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I've seen many builders put it in for two reasons -

1) Minimum code
2) Perfect place to connect the doorbell transformer


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is not at all true, at least in any area I have heard of.
> I have seen and had plenty of panels and services energized with nothing on them.
> 
> It is there simply to satisfy the basement receptacle requirement, like Joe said.


That's what I get for trying to answer electrician type questions. :laughing:

It's all so foggy because it was 30 years ago but I could have sworn the inspector wouldn't give the go ahead for PEPCO to connect unless I had that receptacle installed. Maybe I had a temporary permit? All I can remember for sure is I coveted that sweet little outlet for a year until I started the rest of the wiring.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I always do the service first and add a few receptacles so power tools and compressors can be plugged in.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

n0c7 said:


> I've seen many builders put it in for two reasons -
> 
> 1) Minimum code
> 2) Perfect place to connect the doorbell transformer


Exactly my setup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Mostly a convenience thing. It's easy to add, and gives you a receptacle for various uses such as ones mentioned. I have one and it's for my washer. My washer and dryer are just below my panel. Often people's internet also come in around the panel so they'll plug their modem and other equipment there too. If I was building a house or adding a sub panel I'd probably add a few just because it's so easy to do and could come in handy.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Often people's internet also come in around the panel so they'll plug their modem and other equipment there too.


Yep, Verizon is plugged into mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> If I was building a house or adding a sub panel I'd probably add a few just because it's so easy to do and could come in handy.


You guys are reading my mind. I did the same a few months ago. Thought I had an extra outlet when I started but found out I didnt. Had to cap the wires until I bought one.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I am in the process of working a new panel into the laundry/mechanical room between the washer and dryer Cramped space but I think I can make it work and meet code and boss approval. Also thought about adding an extra circuit with outlet and light near the panel just in case.

Nothing worse than working around a panel with a flashlight when you could have light. Kinda reminds me of doing a panel change in the middle of the night.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> You guys are reading my mind. I did the same a few months ago. Thought I had an extra outlet when I started but found out I didnt. Had to cap the wires until I bought one.


 
Did you bent that conduit over your knee? Looks a bit kinked to me.:laughing:


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Did you bent that conduit over your knee? Looks a bit kinked to me.:laughing:


Yeah yeah yeah. There is a little cink in the radius. Happened when I was trying to put a little kick for the new box. Doesnt bother me that much.


----------



## jeffvdm (Mar 13, 2012)

n0c7 said:


> I've seen many builders put it in for two reasons -
> 
> 1) Minimum code
> 2) Perfect place to connect the doorbell transformer


After another look at it last night, it looks like some sort of transformer is connected to it, which I guess could be the doorbell... following the wire, it goes to my home security panel. Or could this be powering my home security system?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. There is a little cink in the radius. Happened when I was trying to put a little kick for the new box. Doesnt bother me that much.


 
...I know...been there, done that.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

jeffvdm said:


> After another look at it last night, it looks like some sort of transformer is connected to it, which I guess could be the doorbell... following the wire, it goes to my home security panel. Or could this be powering my home security system?


It probably is the doorbell. It probably has it's own dedicated breaker. I have one in my panel too but when I bought the house there was no hard wired doorbell, but the wires were there. I can see the wires in the attic though, it's almost tempting to see if I can get it to work. The wireless doorbells are not as good.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

jeffvdm said:


> .. following the wire, it goes to my home security panel. Or could this be powering my home security system?


I would say there is a pretty good chance of it. :yes:


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

rrolleston said:


> Nothing worse than working around a panel with a flashlight when you could have light. Kinda reminds me of doing a panel change in the middle of the night.


I did my panel change out a few years ago when I bought this house, I already had lights setup in the laundry room, so I wired them into a plug, and connected them to a power inverter with about 4 car batteries setup, it lasted for quite a while. Certainly was bright enough with 2x 100 watt bulbs and I eventually got it done in time for the inspection the next morning!


----------

